# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  بِيتـْ شِعرْ هَزْ عَرشْ قَلْبَكْـ

## أميرة قوس النصر

السلامـ عليكمـ .. 

هذهـ الزاوية راح اسميها { .. بيتـ شعر هز عرش قلبكـ .. 

كثير مانقرأ قصــآئد ,,

لكن .. يهزنــآ سوا بيتـٍ واحد ..

أحيانا تسمع بيتـ تقول هذ1 أنا .. تـ ح ـس أنهـ يصفـ حــآلكـ ..


هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــآ ..



سطر مـــآ تشـــآء ..

وأكتبـ ما تحبـ ..


لكـــن ,, بشرط و1حد .. :


/





/


بيتـ و1حد فقط ..!



نحتــــاج لـ لتفاعل لـ تصل إلى مافي قلبـ غيركـ .. 


وسأبدأ أنــــــــآ .. :



حزنٍ بقلبي كسَرَ القَلبْ تَكسِير ....لولا ضُلُوعي تِردَع الْقَلبْ كَانْ طَارْ
عَلَى الذِي له دَاخِلَ الْقَلْبْ تَقدِير ....الْصَاحِبْ الِلِي بينِيْ وبَيْنَه أسْرَارْ

----------

